# Jeepers Creepers Bust



## tot13 (Jul 25, 2007)

We're doing a Jeepers Creepers scene this year from the beginning of the second movie along with a live actor in a JC costume. The bust will be added to a scarecrow frame and dressed in his hat and duster ($7 Goodwill sale - woo-hoo!).

As he developed, I became less and less happy with his eyes but decided to leave well enough alone. I also get criticism because there's too much of a hint of a smile. Thought I could work that out with paint and shadows but failed. They also want him to have teeth, but I keep telling them that that's not part of the scene, lol.


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

Nice job tot! I think the eyes look good and will stand out in the dark. I like the claws on his head also.


----------



## pagan (Sep 9, 2009)

He looks great! Just tell the haters that he is bemused by all the people wetting their pants at the sight of him!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Hey, even evil people smile sometimes. It's as if he's relishing the thought of doing something really unspeakable to some poor creature.


----------



## Howlinmadjack (Jul 20, 2009)

Nice job Tot13, Don't worry about what anyone says, he came out great!! With the proper lighting you can make him look really creepy, just experiment a little if you want to give him a darker nature!! But I'm sure when you give him the fedora and duster he'll look awesome!!


----------



## halloween71 (Aug 9, 2007)

Looks great!


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

Yep, very nice indeed!


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

That is a great super scary bust. He will look amazing with the duster on him. I think the eyes and the sly smile is what makes him so awesome scary. Very nice job!


----------



## kprimm (Mar 14, 2009)

Good job, don't worry about what people say is right, if you are happy and enjoying your self that is all that matters. There is always going to be someone trying to knock someone all the time. There are those that knock others and accompolish nothing, and there are those who stop at nothing to accompolish thier goals, be the second guy....always.


----------



## tot13 (Jul 25, 2007)

Thanks everyone! Tonight I showed him to the guy who will be doing the JC scene and he loved him -


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

creepy! great job! can't wait to see what it looks like with the duster and hat!


----------



## HauntCast (Jul 25, 2008)

I'm impressed, nice work.


----------



## morbidmike (Sep 11, 2009)

I think he looks great jeepers creepers is one of my favorite movies that thing scares the hell outta me but I love it LOL


----------



## tot13 (Jul 25, 2007)

Thanks everyone - I think my family is either overly critical or just trying to send me a message - like shut up and stop asking us to look at the samll detail you added since asking us to look 30 minutes ago. I was disappointed with the photo because I used a flash; he really doesn't look that shiny.


----------



## Lauriebeast (Feb 27, 2007)

I think he looks great....well done!


----------



## nixie (Sep 17, 2008)

well, he creeps the hell outa me...


----------



## The Evil Queen (May 8, 2010)

Tilt his hat down and use a light shining from the ground up and that grin will become very creepy from the shadows casted by the light. Evil smurks are erie dude!! NICE JOB!


----------



## Dr Dark (May 13, 2010)

That looks awesome! I love that scene in the movie!


----------



## STOLLOWEEN (Apr 13, 2008)

Way creepy...mission accomplished!


----------



## cerinad (Jun 23, 2008)

What? That is too darn cool. What's not to like.


----------



## The Watcher (Sep 13, 2008)

tot13 I wouldn't worry about the photo. Everyone here knows how much different the props really are in their own lighting. I think the mask turned out great. It sounds like you will have a very cool set up with it.


----------

